# Who’s still using CS2?



## Mike Fox (Apr 29, 2021)

Easily one of my favorite string libs of all time, and I’m definitely in the minority of those who like it more than CSS.

Anyone else still using this beautiful sounding library?


----------



## cqd (Apr 29, 2021)

I have to talk myself out of buying it every couple of months..


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 29, 2021)

It gets a ton of love here. I don't think your high regard for it is an unpopular opinion at all. It isn't to my taste, but it's an enormously well loved library and if you like it, use it!


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 29, 2021)

cqd said:


> I have to talk myself out of buying it every couple of months..


Haha, yeah! I did that for quite some time, then just finally decided to pull the trigger a couple years back. I certainly don’t regret it!


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 29, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> It gets a ton of love here. I don't think your high regard for it is an unpopular opinion at all. It isn't to my taste, but it's an enormously well loved library and if you like it, use it!


I don’t think my high regard for it is necessarily unpopular, just that it seems like way more people prefer CSS over it. 🙂


----------



## Evans (Apr 29, 2021)

cqd said:


> I have to talk myself out of buying it every couple of months..


This is me this week. Actually, CS2, SSS, SCS, and potentially Sonokinetic Strings are in my thoughts right now for various reasons.

I'm so happy with the Orchestral Tools Special Bows releases on SINE that I'm annoyed at how little I comparatively like Berlin Strings (vanilla). I just don't get along with the tone, mainly in the legato/sus patches. Though I love some of the shorts.


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Apr 29, 2021)

Anne from Cinesamples has the same opinion as you.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 29, 2021)

I love cs2.0. I don't use it enough any more. But, it has a great tone and isn't overly refined like I hear in CSS. That being said, I've had to talk myself out of getting CSS. It's so popular that I keep on wondering what I'm missing. But, the sound of the library just doesn't suit me well. But, then I'm like maybe I'm not hearing it correctly. That's been my debate for the last two weeks. CSS is a dark dull string sound. It has its uses and maybe that's more hip these days than the air kind of bright warm string sound I like.


----------



## AEF (Apr 29, 2021)

Still great.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 29, 2021)

mohsohsenshi said:


> Anne from Cinesamples has the same opinion as you.



Oh man she makes a great point of using both together. Hmmmm....


----------



## damcry (Apr 29, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Easily one of my favorite string libs of all time, and I’m definitely in the minority of those who like it more than CSS.
> 
> Anyone else still using this beautiful sounding library?


+1


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

I have it, but rarely use it. Not sure why.

Now you made me curious to check it out again, and discover this older gem. 

Thanks


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi,

I started experimenting a bit with CS2, I like it quite a bit. Actually I miss this library. 

I then decided to give it a bit more definition, so I layered it with CSSS. it made it sound more focused, giving it a bit more definition, and a bit more expressive, with the legatos. CSSS is mixed in at a lower volume, (mix to taste), but I made sure it didn't stick out too much. 

Since CS2 doesn't have a Portamento/slide when playing low velocities, but CSSS does, so mixing that portamento from CSSS at a low volume adds a bit more expressive feel when playing the layer of the two libraries legato. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 29, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Oh man she makes a great point of using both together. Hmmmm....


That’s interesting. I don’t think I ever tried layering the two. I guess it makes sense considering the different tones.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started experimenting a bit with CS2, I like it quite a bit. Actually I miss this library.
> 
> ...


Great verbal explanation but that will only get us part of the picture. Post a few bars of the combo.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Apr 29, 2021)

I don't use it much, mostly for layering, but I have always preferred CS2 to CSS. I have never quite understood the reverence for CSS. It always strikes me as a dark sound in a really boxy room. Everyone is always excited about the legatos. So I get it, it has really nice space between the notes, but did you actually listen to the notes?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

Here is *CS2* Layered with *CSSS* both playing legato. 

Just a bit of EQ, Limiting, and Reverb. 

View attachment CS2 + CSSS Legato Test.mp3


----------



## José Herring (Apr 29, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> I don't use it much, mostly for layering, but I have always preferred CS2 to CSS. I have never quite understood the reverence for CSS. It always strikes me as a dark sound in a really boxy room. Everyone is always excited about the legatos. So I get it, it has really nice space between the notes, but did you actually listen to the notes?


So it's not just me then. The natural sound of CSS sounds partially muted. Kind of like EQ was applied over the entire string range and dipped around 2-3k. Like a lot. And I'm not sure there is any way to get it back. I know that it's currently hip to do that in trailers and games. That is THE sound I hear the most. So I can understand the popularity among media composers.

I'm trying to decide if I'm going to go down that rabbit hole because the shorts sound better than any other library I have. That bow is just dancing off the strings in CSS.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Here is *CS2* Layered with *CSSS* both playing legato.
> 
> Just a bit of EQ, Limiting, and Reverb.
> 
> View attachment CS2 + CSSS Legato Test.mp3


Very nice sound indeed.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Very nice sound indeed.


I agree. I was a bit surprised as to how much I'm liking these two libraries layered together. 

CS2 + CSSS = Wonderful Sounding Strings


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Here is *CS2* Layered with *CSSS* both playing legato.
> 
> Just a bit of EQ, Limiting, and Reverb.
> 
> View attachment CS2 + CSSS Legato Test.mp3


I seriously dig that!


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I agree. I was a bit surprised as to how much I'm liking these two libraries layered together.
> 
> CS2 + CSSS = Wonderful Sounding Strings


Have you tried layering the spiccatos from the two libs?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> I seriously dig that!


Thanks. I appreciate it. 

By the way, adding CSSS to CS2 is also great when using the other articulations, shorts, sustains, tremolos, ..etc. 

Basically I'm using CSSS as first chair library for CS2, to add more definition, and texture. Just like many use it with CSS.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Have you tried layering the spiccatos from the two libs?


Yes. They sound great ! 

See my post above.


----------



## mybadmemory (Apr 29, 2021)

José Herring said:


> I love cs2.0. I don't use it enough any more. But, it has a great tone and isn't overly refined like I hear in CSS. That being said, I've had to talk myself out of getting CSS. It's so popular that I keep on wondering what I'm missing. But, the sound of the library just doesn't suit me well. But, then I'm like maybe I'm not hearing it correctly. That's been my debate for the last two weeks. CSS is a dark dull string sound. It has its uses and maybe that's more hip these days than the air kind of bright warm string sound I like.


I recently got it because of all the praise and I do think it’s a great library, but I actually prefer the BBCSO strings I already had. Yes they’re not as consistent and require slightly more work, but I just prefer the sound, the dynamic range, and the playing responsiveness.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Apr 29, 2021)

My go-to. (But I don't have 100 to chose from tbh)
With Soaring Strings, sometimes.
Let's see if the newly purchased 8Dio Anthology changes that. 
Cinestrings doesn't get used much here... Maybe I should give it a proper try though.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yes. They sound great !
> 
> See my post above.


You read my mind! Lol!


----------



## Jett Hitt (Apr 29, 2021)

José Herring said:


> So it's not just me then. The natural sound of CSS sounds partially muted. Kind of like EQ was applied over the entire string range and dipped around 2-3k. Like a lot.


^^This^^ 100%


----------



## gtrwll (Apr 29, 2021)

My first dedicated string library and still use it every now and then. Beautiful sound.


----------



## GtrString (Apr 29, 2021)

I still use CS2, especially the Pizz, but everything is good. Good samples doesn't get old..


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

Here you go. A bit of my real time improvisation with Spicc. recorded in one take, no editing, It sounds so good, I got a bit carried away, hope you enjoy it.  

CS2 + CSSS only Spic. 


View attachment CS2 + CSSS Spicc Test.mp3


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 29, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> I have never quite understood the reverence for CSS. It always strikes me as a dark sound in a really boxy room.


That’s exactly why I don’t use the
library. I just couldn’t get a long with the tone (or the playability, for that matter).

I love what other people have done with CSS though. I’ve heard some of the best string writing and mock-ups done with it.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Here you go. A bit of my real time improvisation with Spicc. recorded in one take, no editing, It sounds so good, I got a bit carried away, hope you enjoy it.
> 
> CS2 + CSSS only Spic.
> 
> ...


Love this!


----------



## Project Anvil (Apr 29, 2021)

José Herring said:


> So it's not just me then. The natural sound of CSS sounds partially muted. Kind of like EQ was applied over the entire string range and dipped around 2-3k. Like a lot. And I'm not sure there is any way to get it back. I know that it's currently hip to do that in trailers and games. That is THE sound I hear the most. So I can understand the popularity among media composers.


You'll be happy to know this will be addressed. At least, that's how I interpreted some of the things Alex sent back to my when I reported a bug with the CSB tuba and took the chance to ask about the upcoming runs mode.

I don't feel like putting the entire response in here as I don't want to create hype/expectations based on things he wrote back to me (and generally feel it would be unkosher to "publish" an email), but I'll give you this little quote at least:



> ...this update significantly improves the sound clarity / depth of the library, thanks to a number of tricks I've learned, tricks which till now have only been implemented into CSW.



There is much to be excited about for the future of the Cinematic Studio Series.

---

To answer the original question. I still use CS2 for the runs mode which I still think is the best out there (esp when layered with HWS StacSlur patches).


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

Actually, CS2 + CSSS are proving to be a magical combination


----------



## Jett Hitt (Apr 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Actually, CS2 + CSSS are proving to be a magical combination


It would be great if you would share some of your settings/levels etc.


----------



## RMH (Apr 29, 2021)

If am I a true fan of the Cinematic series, should cs2 be added to the collection? Actually, cs2 is still a good instrument! You know, it depends on the situation.

I have css csb csw!!😁😁


----------



## ReelToLogic (Apr 29, 2021)

I like the sound of CS2 more than CSS, and I'm using both in a composition right now, but emphasizing CS2 more. I don't have CSSS, but often do layer in other solo stings when I want more detail. I'd still recommend CS2 over a lot of other string libraries for many types of music.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

ReelToLogic said:


> I like the sound of CS2 more than CSS, and I'm using both in a composition right now, but emphasizing CS2 more. I don't have CSSS, but often do layer in other solo stings when I want more detail. I'd still recommend CS2 over a lot of other string libraries for many types of music.


The advantage of using CSSS with CS2 is the uniformity of articulations, it makes layering a breeze.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> Cinestrings doesn't get used much here... Maybe I should give it a proper try though.


Sadly, CineStrings are the worse Strings Library I purchased, I never bother using it. I have just a tiny bit of hope left that CineSamples will re-do it, and add more to it, as CineStrings Pro. Which will include both libraries, highly improved, next gen. Strings. Until that happens, I'm not bothering with CineStrings. 

Proof, You rarely read about someone using them on VI-C. or praising them on this, or other forums.


----------



## cqd (Apr 29, 2021)

Ah, I think cinestrings is fine once you sort out the keys witches to your liking..


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

cqd said:


> Ah, I think cinestrings is fine once you sort out the keys witches to your liking..


Possible. But why are they not praised much, even mentioned frequently here on VI-C ? 

Do you use them frequently ?


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Possible. But why are they not praised much, even mentioned frequently here on VI-C ?
> 
> Do you use them frequently ?


The common complaints I hear is that they’re a bit on the noisy side and they aren’t very expressive (lack of vibrato).

But I’ve always been interested in them, and will eventually pick them up.


----------



## gst98 (Apr 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Sadly, CineStrings are the worse Strings Library I purchased, I never bother using it. I have just a tiny bit of hope left that CineSamples will re-do it, and add more to it, as CineStrings Pro. Which will include both libraries, highly improved, next gen. Strings. Until that happens, I'm not bothering with CineStrings.
> 
> Proof, You rarely read about someone using them on VI-C. or praising them on this, or other forums.


The spiccatos are great, especially the high strings. In fact, all the marcatos, spics, stacs and sfzs articulations are very useful and sound great. Often really neglected by other libraries. 

I really like the tone of the strings, for longs, terms etc. The legatos just aren't flexible and often don't behave the way you want, only being suited for slower stuff. But if you like any score from a U.S. scoring stage, they have _that_ sound.


----------



## cqd (Apr 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Possible. But why are they not praised much, even mentioned frequently here on VI-C ?
> 
> Do you use them frequently ?


I do..
Yeah, I quite like them..
They do definitely need to be sorted out to your liking and re-saved though..They could definitely be better organised..and the sustain pedal thing in the default patch is just weird..

But, spend an hour sorting them out and they're great..

Why are they not praised much?..I don'tknow..They're old?..I've come to realise most people are just parroting what they read online anyway, so much said online is useless..


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

cqd said:


> I do..
> Yeah, I quite like them..
> They do definitely need to be sorted out to your liking and re-saved though..They could definitely be better organised..and the sustain pedal thing in the default patch is just weird..
> 
> ...


Thanks for your helpful feedback.

Any tips on re-organizing them, and what needs to be tweaked to make them more usable. I don't mind putting some time into it if they will be more useful.

Funny, I just began using CS2 after reading this topic, I had ignored it for many years, and now I feel I found a great String Combo (CS2 + CSSS), maybe I will be lucky with CineStrings Core, and put them back in service. The CineSamples demos are really good sounding, but I just couldn't deal with their out of the box system, and the GUI is quite old, and U..gly looking  Surely needs a facelift, and some cosmetic treatment. Maybe CineStrings Pro will do that.


----------



## cqd (Apr 29, 2021)

OK.. 
Well..the first thing I had to do was change the articulation management to keyswitch only.
No sus pedal or whatever..then arrange them how you'd like..It's not ideal that the pizzicato and legato are separate patches..I think I ended up with around 3 patches per instrument..keyswitch articulations, legato, and a pizz one..

I think I went in and adjusted some of the releases in the kontakt patches a bit too actually..just upped it a small bit..

That's most of it really, when they're normal keyswitch patches they're grand..

Tone wise they're pretty good..I think I've seen that they're cpu heavy but I've never noticed..


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

cqd said:


> OK..
> Well..the first thing I had to do was change the articulation management to keyswitch only.
> No sus pedal or whatever..then arrange them how you'd like..It's not ideal that the pizzicato and legato are separate patches..I think I ended up with around 3 patches per instrument..keyswitch articulations, legato, and a pizz one..
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

I will give it a try, and see where things go from there.


----------



## Gingerbread (Apr 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Possible. But why are they not praised much, even mentioned frequently here on VI-C ?
> 
> Do you use them frequently ?


I use CineStrings for specific purposes, not for my typical bread-and-butter. 

Specifically, I like its aggressive shorts, when the music calls for that aggessive feel. I'm sure there are other libraries which also have aggressive shorts, but I don't have a ton of string libraries. 

I also rather like the pizzicatos. 

I sometimes layer CineStrings underneath CSS, with CSS being the dominant element. It helps fill out the sound, and add high frequencies. But it's important to high-pass out the floor rumble of CineStrings.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi @cqd ,

I'm having major clicks and audio issues when using the Legato articulation of CineSamples Core, My buffer is set to 512 Samples, and that's as high as I will go, I think the Legato scripting is horribly old, and needs a major update.

This library is not usable as is. I will wait until CineSamples releases CineStrings Pro, and hopefully they will have CineStrings Core content, and scripting updated to be usable. For now it is out of commission, and better go back to sleep on my SSD.

I'm using the latest version of CineStrings Core (Ver. 1.4) 

Thanks anyways.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> I use CineStrings for specific purposes, not for my typical bread-and-butter.
> 
> Specifically, I like its aggressive shorts, when the music calls for that aggessive feel. I'm sure there are other libraries which also have aggressive shorts, but I don't have a ton of string libraries.
> 
> ...


Yes, I like the shorts as well, but I'm having issues using the Legatos. Audio Clicks, when playing legato articulations, my buffer is set to 512, but it still is an issue.

What version are you using of CineStirngs Core ? 

Just checking in case I need to install the latest version, or re-install the latest version from scratch. This is the only library I have that has this issue with Legato.

Are you able to use the legatos without any issues ? what is your RAM buffer set to ?

Thanks.

*UPDATE* : I have version 1.40 which is the latest version. So that's not the issue.


----------



## cqd (Apr 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @cqd ,
> 
> I'm having major clicks and audio issues when using the Legato articulation of CineSamples Core, My buffer is set to 512 Samples, and that's as high as I will go, I think the Legato scripting is horribly old, and needs a major update.
> 
> ...


Really?..hmm.. I've never had any issue with it..probablya lower buffer than that too..I'd have a reasonably good system I suppose..ah well..


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

cqd said:


> Really?..hmm.. I've never had any issue with it..probablya lower buffer than that too..I'd have a reasonably good system I suppose..ah well..


I might contact CineSamples Support, and see what they recommend. 

Meanwhile, I deleted the library, and trying to re-download a fresh version, to see if that helps, but their CineSamples Downloader is not responding to my inputs, I have the info. needed, but nothing happens. Not sure what the deal is with that, it says the downloader is a beta, oh man. What a headache. 

What is their current downloader system ? is it a beta for Windows ? that's odd.


----------



## CT (Apr 29, 2021)

I also prefer the sound of CS2 to CSS by quite a bit. Interested to hear what Alex W has in mind for changing the latter.


----------



## Gingerbread (Apr 29, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, I like the shorts as well, but I'm having issues using the Legatos. Audio Clicks, when playing legato articulations, my buffer is set to 512, but it still is an issue.
> 
> What version are you using of CineStirngs Core ?
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you're having trouble. I'm still on v. 1.3 but I doubt that's the issue. Buffer is at 512. I can recall having some issues with artifacts on my old system, haven't had a problem since I got my current computer, a 2017 iMac with 64g of Ram. How much Ram do you have?

Also, using VePro can help balance out the load, even if just using it locally on one computer.

But I use CineStrings mainly for shorts and pizz, as I think those are its strengths. I don't usually bother with its legato; other libraries have it beat. So maybe don't worry about the legato?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> Sorry to hear you're having trouble. I'm still on v. 1.3 but I doubt that's the issue. Buffer is at 512. I can recall having some issues with artifacts on my old system, haven't had a problem since I got my current computer, a 2017 iMac with 64g of Ram. How much Ram do you have?
> 
> Also, using VePro can help balance out the load, even if just using it locally on one computer.
> 
> But I use CineStrings mainly for shorts and pizz, as I think those are its strengths. I don't usually bother with its legato; other libraries have it beat. So maybe don't worry about the legato?


I personally don't find the CineStrings Core shorts very special, yes, they have an edgy sound to them, but I have other alternatives that I like already. I do like their CineSolo Strings shorts as well.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 29, 2021)

Layering often doesn't work, for me. I'll layer two different things and fool myself for a while with the added gain only to later realize that one of the libraries is closer to the tone & attitude I want, and the 2nd library is only pushing away from that, plus also decreasing the clarity of the music. There's no problem with using several different string libraries _in sequence_ in a cue (provided your template is set up to make them sound comparable), but layering I just do less and less.

CS2 is in my top 4 most used strings for sure though. The ensemble spiccatos are great for quickly laying down a pattern. They have the versatility to be useful in lots of different contexts from a fun comedy cue to a frantic action cue. The legatos in CS2 are decent: they are not as molto vib as CSS, but still have more built in lyricism than SSS and HWS. 

The recording & engineering behind the library is decent too, but I always turn the onboard verb all the way off and turn stacc overlay off, note releases on, in the advanced menu.


----------



## David Kudell (Apr 29, 2021)

My go-to string combo is CSS layered with Berlin Strings…Berlin serves the role that some use CS2 for…bringing a brighter tone to the darker CSS.
When using CSS by itself sometimes a melody line will not quite stand out enough, this is where that other library such as CS2 or Berlin does really well.
I also like using BSS with Berlin Strings, and another good combo is CSS with Vista.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 29, 2021)

The secret of making CSS better ...

is applying a high shelf EQ (like Clariphonic or Spectre) but ONLY... after removing high frequency hiss from... ONLY the tree ("Main") mic.

The library actually has a nice enough midrange, it's the air that's missing, and if you try to apply a high shelf EQ to the main mix it overwhelmingly boosts the hiss that got recorded into the tree.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Apr 29, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> I also like using BSS with Berlin Strings, and another good combo is CSS with Vista.


Interesting. I will have to try this. Others have told me that these two (Berlin) don't play nicely together, which left me puzzled since they are recorded in the same space.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 29, 2021)

Good thing the loyalty discount isn’t time sensitive, because you jerks are giving me some serious GAS for CS2.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 29, 2021)

NoamL said:


> I always turn the onboard verb all the way off and turn stacc overlay off, note releases on, in the advanced menu.


This.

I also like to shorten the length of the release for the staccatos, making it sound much dryer/closer than what it actually is. Common trick, but it works really well in CS2 compared to some others.


----------



## Inventio (Apr 29, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Easily one of my favorite string libs of all time, and I’m definitely in the minority of those who like it more than CSS.
> 
> Anyone else still using this beautiful sounding library?


CS2 + Lass is always a loyal tool. Responsive, expressive and also powerful when needed.


----------



## constaneum (Apr 29, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Very nice sound indeed.


indeed.


----------



## molemac (Apr 30, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> My go-to string combo is CSS layered with Berlin Strings…Berlin serves the role that some use CS2 for…bringing a brighter tone to the darker CSS.
> When using CSS by itself sometimes a melody line will not quite stand out enough, this is where that other library such as CS2 or Berlin does really well.
> I also like using BSS with Berlin Strings, and another good combo is CSS with Vista.


Any chance of an example of Berlin +CSS ?


----------



## olvra (Apr 30, 2021)

NoamL said:


> after removing high frequency hiss from... ONLY the tree ("Main") mic.


Do you denoise it in real-time or after a bounce to audio?


----------



## Michael Stibor (Apr 30, 2021)

Sorry to digress here, but just a quick aside about CSS.

I don’t know what type of music everyone is making that would make anyone think that CSS is “muted” or “dark”. Most of the time I actually have to _cut_ a little off of the high end of their violins (and sometimes violas) to get it to work in a mix. If you listen to classical music, or film composers such as Williams or Desplat, etc. their string ‘sound’ is actually quite dark. Even Zimmer. Most of that huge wall of sound is coming from his brass and percussion. His actual string sound, while bold and powerful, is actually quite dark. Just a thought.


----------



## Vik (Apr 30, 2021)

NoamL said:


> The secret of making CSS better ...
> 
> is applying a high shelf EQ (like Clariphonic or Spectre) but ONLY... after removing high frequency hiss from... ONLY the tree ("Main") mic.
> 
> The library actually has a nice enough midrange, it's the air that's missing, and if you try to apply a high shelf EQ to the main mix it overwhelmingly boosts the hiss that got recorded into the tree.


Interesting.  For me, it's also essential to make sure one avoids the most intense vibrato and the must intense dynamic rage except when one knows that one really needs it. With the V1, for instance, a lot of the magic happens between circa 65 to 85 (dynamic range). 

Re. layering: there certainly is a tone one only can achieve when not layering – maybe even the most important one: the actual sound of an orchestral in a hall. I still layer sometimes, just to compensate for something I miss in other library I layer with (lushness, bite, air, depth etc). 

Re. CS2: I know for sure that this is a library that have a lot of happy users, including users who already had CSS when they bought it.


----------



## Scalms (Apr 30, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> Interesting. I will have to try this. Others have told me that these two (Berlin) don't play nicely together, which left me puzzled since they are recorded in the same space.


I also don't understand this, because I have both and they play great together!


----------



## pawelmorytko (Apr 30, 2021)

CS2 with CSS is my go to for long sustain patches, throw a little bit of Albion one strings in there and its got such a beautiful full and rich tone.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2021)

pawelmorytko said:


> CS2 with CSS is my go to for long sustain patches, throw a little bit of Albion one strings in there and its got such a beautiful full and rich tone.


Interesting, what do the Albion one Strings offer to CS2 with CSS ?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 30, 2021)

CS2 was the first dedicated strings library I ever bought, and I've never really felt the need to get CSS.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 30, 2021)

olvra said:


> Do you denoise it in real-time or after a bounce to audio?


I just put a -12dB high shelf at 12k (again: _only_ on the tree mic). There are probably better methods though? Or maybe not. The hiss is so omnipresent and broad that I dunno if you'd get better results with a dynamic EQ, or X-Noise or stuff like that. 

I experimented with just close+room mixes too. But the tree is necessary... The overall point is for the tree to be included in the mix for spatialization reasons , but for it not to be sending any high freq to the air-boosting EQ.


----------



## Henning (Apr 30, 2021)

NoamL said:


> Layering often doesn't work, for me. I'll layer two different things and fool myself for a while with the added gain only to later realize that one of the libraries is closer to the tone & attitude I want, and the 2nd library is only pushing away from that, plus also decreasing the clarity of the music. There's no problem with using several different string libraries _in sequence_ in a cue (provided your template is set up to make them sound comparable), but layering I just do less and less.
> 
> CS2 is in my top 4 most used strings for sure though. The ensemble spiccatos are great for quickly laying down a pattern. They have the versatility to be useful in lots of different contexts from a fun comedy cue to a frantic action cue. The legatos in CS2 are decent: they are not as molto vib as CSS, but still have more built in lyricism than SSS and HWS.
> 
> The recording & engineering behind the library is decent too, but I always turn the onboard verb all the way off and turn stacc overlay off, note releases on, in the advanced menu.


Very interesting that I found the same thing. Layering strings very often seems to take away from the tone I'm trying to achieve. 

Regarding CS2: this week I used CS2 together with OSR and a bit of Vista and some Evos and it worked quite nicely.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2021)

Michael Stibor said:


> Sorry to digress here, but just a quick aside about CSS.
> 
> I don’t know what type of music everyone is making that would make anyone think that CSS is “muted” or “dark”. Most of the time I actually have to _cut_ a little off of the high end of their violins (and sometimes violas) to get it to work in a mix. If you listen to classical music, or film composers such as Williams or Desplat, etc. their string ‘sound’ is actually quite dark. Even Zimmer. Most of that huge wall of sound is coming from his brass and percussion. His actual string sound, while bold and powerful, is actually quite dark. Just a thought.


If you compare CSS to most other string libs, CSS is noticeably darker, even a bit muffled. It’s one reason I prefer CS2 to CSS.

I’m personally not trying to imitate the sound of Williams or Zimmer, but even if CSS accurately depicted their tone, I’m still leaning towards brighter sounding strings for my own compositions.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2021)

Henning said:


> Very interesting that I found the same thing. Layering strings very often seems to take away from the tone I'm trying to achieve.


imho. it all depends, I find layering strings is a sound design task, you experiment with multiple options, until you hear what clicks with the sound/timbre you are after. It can take some time to find the needed combo.

In general, If I'm happy with the sound of i.e. Strings sound from one library, I don't bother layering, it's when I need a different sound, and know that non of my other string libraries offers that sound, I start layering, and that usually works to achieve what I want to hear.

Sometimes, it's adding DSP treatments that achieves the sound I'm after, rather than Layering, i.e. some Saturation, EQ, Compression, Transient Enhancement, ..etc.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> imho. it all depends, I find layering strings is a sound design task, you experiment with multiple options, until you hear what clicks with the sound/timbre you are after. It can take some time to find the needed combo.
> 
> In general, If I'm happy with the sound of i.e. Strings sound from one library, I don't bother layering, it's when I need a different sound, and know that non of my other string libraries offers that sound, I start layering, and that usually works to achieve what I want to hear.
> 
> Sometimes, it's adding DSP treatments that achieves the sound I'm after, rather than Layering, i.e. some Saturations, EQ, Compression, Transient Enhancement, ..etc.


Exactly this.

It’s all about trying to achieve the tonal properties you want.

For example, I’ll use SCS for its warmth, but then layer it with Afflatus for its edginess and grit, especially with the shorts.

Carefully balancing the levels of each library is key, and when they’re properly blended, you can barely tell that it’s two separate libraries. It becomes a “best of both worlds” scenario.


----------



## artomatic (Apr 30, 2021)

Me. I still use it to this day!


----------



## Henning (Apr 30, 2021)

@muziksculp @Mike Fox And you are not wrong. There is surely times when layering can be used to great effect. At the moment I am personally in a kind of purity phase I guess. Like Noam said before, you layer stuff and think it's ok at first but then you strip the layer away and it feels better. I guess everyone has to find his holy string grail for himself 😊.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2021)

Henning said:


> @muziksculp @Mike Fox And you are not wrong. There is surely times when layering can be used to great effect. At the moment I am personally in a kind of purity phase I guess. Like Noam said before, you layer stuff and think it's ok at first but then you strip the layer away and it feels better. I guess everyone has to find his holy string grail for himself 😊.


I’d be lying if said I haven’t experienced that exact same “purity” phase.

There certainly is something to be said about using a single string lib in the form it was originally designed in. After-all, isn’t that why you buy a certain string lib to begin with? Because you like the exact sound it produces? Why contaminate that?

Totally get it.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> There certainly is something to be said about using a single string lib in the form it was originally designed in. After-all, isn’t that why you buy a certain string lib to begin with? Because you like the exact sound it produces? Why contaminate that?


He He... That's why I have so many String Libraries to choose from  

Layering is not the first thing I do, but search for the right library is.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 30, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> After-all, isn’t that why you buy a certain string lib to begin with? Because you like the exact sound it produces? Why contaminate that?


because no library is perfect and very often, a fruity transition in library can be smoothed by a better legato in another. Thats just one example of why.


----------



## robgb (Apr 30, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Easily one of my favorite string libs of all time, and I’m definitely in the minority of those who like it more than CSS.
> 
> Anyone else still using this beautiful sounding library?


@Anne-Kathrin Dern made me reconsider this library. But it IS too wet for my tastes.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2021)

robgb said:


> @Anne-Kathrin Dern made me reconsider this library. But it IS too wet for my tastes.


Funny you say that. I’m actually a huge proponent of dryer libs, so it might come as a surprise that I like CS2 so much.

But honestly, turning off the reverb and shortening the release tail makes it pretty much sound just as dry as some of my dryer string libs.


----------



## robgb (Apr 30, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Funny you say that. I’m actually a huge proponent of dryer libs, so it might come as a surprise that I like CS2 so much.
> 
> But honestly, turning off the reverb and shortening the release tail makes it pretty much sound just as dry as some of my dryer string libs.


Nice. I'll give that a shot.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> because no library is perfect and very often, a fruity transition in library can be smoothed by a better legato in another. Thats just one example of why.


Sure, but I’m willing to bet that some people would rather deal with the fruity transition, than layer it with another string library.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 30, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> some people would rather deal with the fruity transition, than layer it with another string library.


not me.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2021)

By the way, any info. regarding the CSS Update from Alex ? 

I'm guessing it will out any day now.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 30, 2021)

Michael Stibor said:


> Sorry to digress here, but just a quick aside about CSS.
> 
> I don’t know what type of music everyone is making that would make anyone think that CSS is “muted” or “dark”. Most of the time I actually have to _cut_ a little off of the high end of their violins (and sometimes violas) to get it to work in a mix. If you listen to classical music, or film composers such as Williams or Desplat, etc. their string ‘sound’ is actually quite dark. Even Zimmer. Most of that huge wall of sound is coming from his brass and percussion. His actual string sound, while bold and powerful, is actually quite dark. Just a thought.




The difference is pretty stark if you look at a frequency analyzer. Below are several of my string libraries compared on sustain articulations at various C octaves using the Violins.

C3






C4





C5





C6


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> not me.


Same. I would much rather layer!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2021)

Also to note, that sometimes layering offers more than timbral variation, ie. in my legato test audio demo I layered CSSS Legato with CS2, Given that CS2 has no portamentos, CSSS has, the CSSS Portamento layer blended nicely, and gave the illusion that they were one library with a nice portamento transition, which added a new articulation flavor to CS2 that it was lacking, offering another emotional impact. So layering is not just for timbre.

i.e. You can layer very different articulations to create some very interesting effects.


----------



## AEF (Apr 30, 2021)

Every time I layer I think it sounds better.

Until I come back later and hear the slight difference in transient attacks, transitions, tuning, vibrato and it annoys me.

This process repeats itself over and over and I delay actually making music. ::sigh::


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2021)

Not really wanting to turn this into a “CS2 vs CSS” thread, but here’s a quick staccatissimo shootout to demonstrate the tonal differences.

To my ears, CSS is much darker/murkier. I'm also not a big fan of the room CSS was record in. It does sound boxy to me.

CS2, on the other hand is much brighter/snappier, and I really dig the hall it was recorded in.

While CSS may sound more tonally "realistic"?, I certainly prefer everything about CS2 more.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 30, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Not really wanting to turn this into a “CS2 vs CSS” thread, but here’s a quick staccatissimo shootout to demonstrate the tonal differences.
> 
> To my ears, CSS is much darker/murkier. I'm also not a big fan of the room CSS was record in. It does sound boxy to me.
> 
> ...



I like them both. I like the lower strings in CSS quite a lot. Not so much the violins. That tone just becomes a dead give a way for samples imo. Also, I think I pinpointed it. It's overly noise reduced so you get that dull blanket sound reminiscent of the old SISS. 

CS2 is quite strikingly good here. But, it is quite bright almost a little harsh sounding. But, I don't find that bad. Tough decision and I can see why people go with both. 

I go back and forth but I think I'll just have to agree to disagree with the majority of the scoring community and pass on CSS. Though the solo string combo with CS2 has me really interested in the possibilities.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 30, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Not really wanting to turn this into a “CS2 vs CSS” thread, but here’s a quick staccatissimo shootout to demonstrate the tonal differences.
> 
> To my ears, CSS is much darker/murkier. I'm also not a big fan of the room CSS was record in. It does sound boxy to me.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're channeling Steve Jablonsky.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Sounds like you're channeling Steve Jablonsky.



Mike is quoting an old commercial spot from a Jewelry Company I believe. I'm dating myself but I remember the tune from way back when.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2021)

José Herring said:


> I like them both. I like the lower strings in CSS quite a lot. Not so much the violins. That tone just becomes a dead give a way for samples imo. Also, I think I pinpointed it. It's overly noise reduced so you get that dull blanket sound reminiscent of the old SISS.
> 
> CS2 is quite strikingly good here. But, it is quite bright almost a little harsh sounding. But, I don't find that bad. Tough decision and I can see why people go with both.
> 
> I go back and forth but I think I'll just have to agree to disagree with the majority of the scoring community and pass on CSS. Though the solo string combo with CS2 has me really interested in the possibilities.


I agree completely.

The low end in CSS has a nice little rumble going on that fills things up, unfortunately the room just totally kills it for me.

CS2 definitely sounds a tad harsh by comparison, but I think just about any other string library is going to sound like that in a side by side comparison with CSS. I also think the brightness comes in handy in when you need to cut thru a mix.

I’d have to go back and look, but I believe there’s even a setting in CS2 to make it sound a tad darker.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 30, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Mike is quoting an old commercial spot from a Jewelry Company I believe. I'm dating myself but I remember the tune from way back when.



So I guess Jablonsky was channeling his inner DeBeers for that cue then.  

Forgot about that commercial (yes, I'm old too).


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Sounds like you're channeling Steve Jablonsky.



Haha! I definitely didn’t compose that. It’s actually taken from an old jewelry commercial, lol! (Hence “diamonds” in the title)


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Mike is quoting an old commercial spot from a Jewelry Company I believe. I'm dating myself but I remember the tune from way back when.



Exactly! Haha!

I was a kid when the commercial came out, and the music always stuck with me.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2021)

@Mike Fox ,

Have you tried layering CS2 with CSS for the Spicc. ? or other articulations ? 

I have not, but will most likely experiment with these two libraries as well, so far, I think CS2 + CSSS is a great combo for layering all the articulations work nicely.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @Mike Fox ,
> 
> Have you tried layering CS2 with CSS for the Spicc. ? or other articulations ?
> 
> I have not, but will most likely experiment with these two libraries as well, so far, I think CS2 + CSSS is a great combo for layering all the articulations work nicely.


Not yet! Seems like they’d complement each other really well though. I’ll have to give it a try!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Not yet! Seems like they’d complement each other really well though. I’ll have to give it a try!


Yes, that's what I'm guessing as well. 

@pawelmorytko posted this earlier, I wonder why he adds Albion one as well to the layer ? 

He is layering the sustains, I wonder how the other articulations layer together as far as CSS + CS2 are concerned. 


pawelmorytko said:


> CS2 with CSS is my go to for long sustain patches, throw a little bit of Albion one strings in there and its got such a beautiful full and rich tone.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, that's what I'm guessing as well.
> 
> @pawelmorytko posted this earlier, I wonder why he adds Albion one as well to the layer ?
> 
> He is layering the sustains, I wonder how the other articulations layer together as far as CSS + CS2 are concerned.


I’m assuming it has something to do with Lyndhurst. The warmth from that hall is always a nice touch.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 30, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Exactly! Haha!
> 
> I was a kid when the commercial came out, and the music always stuck with me.


Yeah...ummmmmm......I was a kid too!.........kind of....


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> I’m assuming it has something to do with Lyndhurst.


Yes, maybe. 

Let's see if he can give us his reasoning.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Yeah...ummmmmm......I was a kid too!.........kind of....


Ha!

I wanna say I was at about 9 or 10 (possibly younger) when I first saw those commercials. 

Born in ‘83


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 30, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Not really wanting to turn this into a “CS2 vs CSS” thread....


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2021)

LOL ... But... Can't they just get along together ?


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


>


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 30, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> LOL ... But... Can't they just get along together ?


I've just seen that Highlander came out in 86. I am now feeling old. 

There was an old TOTP that was on over Christmas the other year, and I was surprised to see my girlfriend (now my wife) and I in the audience. We'd never seen it, and we recorded it for the kids who soiled themselves with mirth. It was from '88.

THIRTY THREE years ago. I can hardly bring myself to type it.

A wise man once said that inside every older person is a younger person wondering what the hell happened.....


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> A wise man once said that inside every older person is a younger person wondering what the hell happened.....


I ask myself this question every day.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 30, 2021)

CS1 was my first really good dedicated string library, CS2 was an improvement on it in virtually every way, and I will always have a warm and cozy place in heart for both iterations of the lib. I haven't used CS2 for a while but I do still love the sound of it.


----------



## David Kudell (Apr 30, 2021)

molemac said:


> Any chance of an example of Berlin +CSS ?


Just one example is this track - he string longs from 35sec to 50sec I layered Berlin violins and violas on top of CSS. There are other examples but I can't remember off the top of my head which tracks used what libraries without going and opening a bunch of old projects. Onwards!


----------



## José Herring (Apr 30, 2021)

Ian Dorsch said:


> CS1 was my first really good dedicated string library, CS2 was an improvement on it in virtually every way, and I will always have a warm and cozy place in heart for both iterations of the lib. I haven't used CS2 for a while but I do still love the sound of it.


What are you using now?


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 30, 2021)

José Herring said:


> What are you using now?


CSS + CSSS are the core of my string template, plus a whole bunch of bits and pieces from a frankly ridiculous assortment of other libs to fill the gaps.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 30, 2021)

Cool. Thx.


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 30, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Just one example is this track - he string longs from 35sec to 50sec I layered Berlin violins and violas on top of CSS. There are other examples but I can't remember off the top of my head which tracks used what libraries without going and opening a bunch of old projects. Onwards!



Loving the brass sound here too, what's that?


----------



## pawelmorytko (Apr 30, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, that's what I'm guessing as well.
> 
> @pawelmorytko posted this earlier, I wonder why he adds Albion one as well to the layer ?
> 
> He is layering the sustains, I wonder how the other articulations layer together as far as CSS + CS2 are concerned.


As Mike said 


Mike Fox said:


> I’m assuming it has something to do with Lyndhurst. The warmth from that hall is always a nice touch.


It's the nice tone of the hall, the sparkling highs and beastly lows that it brings out in the strings.

The other articulations depend really, I usually just play around with each articulation till I find a blend that sounds good. The spiccatos were especially difficult as I'm not that big a fan of the tone of the CSS shorts, the CS2 don't have proper spiccato but a nice tone. Pizza are nicer on CS2 as well as it brings out those bass frequencies much better.

Here's a couple examples of stuff that's pretty much all just CSS, CS2 and Albion One. It's not aimed to do everything, mainly just those low, rich and full - dare I say "lush" and "cinematic" string longs that you often hear in modern cinema.

And here's CS2, CSS and Albion One, where if I recall correctly it was just CSS and CS2 legato for the melody and all three for the chords. The performance is still nowhere near the original but I was happy enough with the string tone there.


----------



## David Kudell (Apr 30, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Loving the brass sound here too, what's that?


JXL Brass for the horns & trombones
Berlin Brass trumpets
Cinematic Studio Brass also for a couple short horn and trumpet parts


----------



## Michael Stibor (Apr 30, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> If you compare CSS to most other string libs, CSS is noticeably darker, even a bit muffled. It’s one reason I prefer CS2 to CSS.
> 
> I’m personally not trying to imitate the sound of Williams or Zimmer, but even if CSS accurately depicted their tone, I’m still leaning towards brighter sounding strings for my own compositions.


I have no doubt that it’s dark_er_, I just can’t imagine it being too dark for most styles of music. To my ears, it sits perfectly with the styles of most popular orchestral and film music (which is my only reason for referencing the composers I mentioned). If one prefers another program for any reason, that’s fine of course. I just don’t personally think it sounds _too_ dark at all (and certainly not “muffled” in any way).

I’m sure CS2 is equally great, but different. I’m a big fan of all of their products so I’d like to get it as well one day.


----------



## Casiquire (Apr 30, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> JXL Brass for the horns & trombones
> Berlin Brass trumpets
> Cinematic Studio Brass also for a couple short horn and trumpet parts


Ha, makes sense. I love OT brass


----------



## Michael Stibor (Apr 30, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> The difference is pretty stark if you look at a frequency analyzer. Below are several of my string libraries compared on sustain articulations at various C octaves using the Violins.
> 
> C3
> 
> ...


Yep for sure. I don’t need think anyone needs a frequency analyzer to hear the difference. My point is not that it’s not DARKER than the others programs, just that I personally can’t imagine a situation where anyone would consider it _too dark_. As even with CSS, I commonly have to roll off the highs a bit as is. That’s all.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2021)

Michael Stibor said:


> I have no doubt that it’s dark_er_, I just can’t imagine it being too dark for most styles of music. To my ears, it sits perfectly with the styles of most popular orchestral and film music (which is my only reason for referencing the composers I mentioned). If one prefers another program for any reason, that’s fine of course. I just don’t personally think it sounds _too_ dark at all (and certainly not “muffled” in any way).
> 
> I’m sure CS2 is equally great, but different. I’m a big fan of all of their products so I’d like to get it as well one day.


I definitely don’t think CSS is too dark for certain styles. In fact, I’d easily argue that CSS is perfectly capable of handling most styles, and probably excels at certain styles better than any other string library out there. 

But it really just comes down to personal taste. I’d much rather use a string lib with a brighter tone than CSS. That’s all.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2021)

@pawelmorytko ,

Thanks for the demos of (CSS + CS2+ Albion One), they all sound great, this is a very nice layering combination. I'm guessing Albion One is the current, latest version that you are using, and not the older version. (Correct) ? 

Have you tried layering CS2 + CSSS ? I find this combination giving me some really nice results. 

If you have time, I would recommend you give it a try, and see what you think about it. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## LamaRose (May 1, 2021)

Sorry, didn't read the thread, but Junkie XL loves this library... can be heard on many of his YT instructional vids.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 1, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> Sorry, didn't read the thread, but Junkie XL loves this library... can be heard on many of his YT instructional vids.


Yeah, I remember him saying that he uses it a lot, but that he also revamped the tone to his personal liking. I recall it being a lengthy process.


----------



## Syneast (May 2, 2021)

I have CS2 and it is still a great product. Has a more lush space out of the box than my CSS and HS. It's legatos are more fun to play than CSS and the pp dynamics on the longs are way nicer to my ears than HS. And as a bonus, it has legato on the trems and trills, which is pretty rare! 

However, I use them less these days, not because they are old, but because I don't like the woody and present sound in the lower range (celli and basses), and because the staccatissimos tend to sound a bit too clean and mechanical when doing ostinatos. CSS is wonderful for those things.


----------



## rudi (May 2, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Exactly! Haha!
> 
> I was a kid when the commercial came out, and the music always stuck with me.


I remember watching that advert at the cinema, and being really blown by it. It wasn't until I read an article in a music magazine much later that I learnt who wrote it.

It was written by Welsh composer Karl Jenkins (now Sir Karl Jenkins), for De Beers.
Later he included the original theme and greatly expanded it into a piece called "Palladio":




Another of his composition is a piece called "Adiemus" (the original version):




He has composed a huge amount of music. Here's his website:





__





Sir Karl Jenkins


Sir Karl Jenkins is one of the most performed living composers in the world.




www.karljenkins.com





And his entry on Wikipedia:









Karl Jenkins - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





PS bit of trivia from the above: he played on the live performance of Tubular Bells on the BBC with Mike Oldfied. He was also part of Soft Machine.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 2, 2021)

rudi said:


> I remember watching that advert at the cinema, and being really blown by it. It wasn't until I read an article in a music magazine much later that I learnt who wrote it.
> 
> It was written by Welsh composer Karl Jenkins (now Sir Karl Jenkins), for De Beers.
> Later he included the original theme and greatly expanded it into a piece called "Palladio":
> ...



Interesting! Had no clue he did Adiemus. The only reason I’m familiar with that song is because of the Pure Moods commercial that would get played all the time on TV.

Yeah, I watched a lot of TV as a kid. Lol!


----------



## pawelmorytko (May 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @pawelmorytko ,
> 
> Thanks for the demos of (CSS + CS2+ Albion One), they all sound great, this is a very nice layering combination. I'm guessing Albion One is the current, latest version that you are using, and not the older version. (Correct) ?
> 
> ...


Hmm I haven't actually tried CS2 and CSSS, might give it a go, but CSS and CSSS has been a real gem for pure legato lines, and CS2 has been causing me some issues making me turn to other libraries for legato, whether it's odd transitions, harsh tone or noise on some notes, or just not as smooth of a crossfade between the dynamics. And yes it is the latest version of A1!


----------



## muziksculp (May 3, 2021)

pawelmorytko said:


> Hmm I haven't actually tried CS2 and CSSS, might give it a go, but CSS and CSSS has been a real gem for pure legato lines, and CS2 has been causing me some issues making me turn to other libraries for legato, whether it's odd transitions, harsh tone or noise on some notes, or just not as smooth of a crossfade between the dynamics. And yes it is the latest version of A1!


Thanks for the helpful feedback. 

I haven't used CS2 that much, I don't recall having issues with the legatos. I will have to use it more. 

Do you have/use any 8dio Strings libraries, i.e. Anthology, Adagios, Century Strings 2 ? maybe try layering some of them with CSS. I haven't tried it, but just an idea.


----------



## pawelmorytko (May 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I haven't used CS2 that much, I don't recall having issues with the legatos. I will have to use it more.


I think it's just after having been spoilt by the CSS legato, it's sometimes hard to work with other libraries without feeling like you're wrestling with it to get it to work the way you want. CS2 legato is pretty much the way CSS Classic Legato works if I remember correctly, both good, but the standard CSS legato is just better in my opinion as you get more transition time (and more delay of course). That extra time between the notes really helps to smooth out the transitions and make them sound more connected I feel.



muziksculp said:


> Do you have/use any 8dio Strings libraries, i.e. Anthology, Adagios, Century Strings 2 ? maybe try layering some of them with CSS. I haven't tried it, but just an idea.


No I haven't I was tempted to get Anthology or Century a while back, and they do sound like they might add some nice detail and expression, but at this point only ones I'm really interested in are Voyage/Pacific strings from Jasper and Abbey Road strings from SA. Expecting a lovely tone in a gorgeous hall for both of them, expressive and detailed, with an extensive articulation list and well done legato (fingers crossed anyway).


----------



## muziksculp (May 3, 2021)

pawelmorytko said:


> I think it's just after having been spoilt by the CSS legato, it's sometimes hard to work with other libraries without feeling like you're wrestling with it to get it to work the way you want. CS2 legato is pretty much the way CSS Classic Legato works if I remember correctly, both good, but the standard CSS legato is just better in my opinion as you get more transition time (and more delay of course). That extra time between the notes really helps to smooth out the transitions and make them sound more connected I feel.
> 
> 
> No I haven't I was tempted to get Anthology or Century a while back, and they do sound like they might add some nice detail and expression, but at this point only ones I'm really interested in are Voyage/Pacific strings from Jasper and Abbey Road strings from SA. Expecting a lovely tone in a gorgeous hall for both of them, expressive and detailed, with an extensive articulation list and well done legato (fingers crossed anyway).


Same here, Looking forward to AR-1 Modular Orchestra, and PS Voyage, not sure about Pacific, since it is missing second violins. Also the upcoming Sonokinetic Strings is on my radar. 

We are also lucky to have the VI-C Legato-Police   ready to evaluate, and give a seal of approval to libraries that pass the strict Legato quality requirements.


----------



## constaneum (May 3, 2021)

i've actually tried CS2 with CSSS. sounds better than CS2 with CSS. CSSS adds extra bite to CS2.


----------



## muziksculp (May 3, 2021)

constaneum said:


> i've actually tried CS2 with CSSS. sounds better than CS2 with CSS. CSSS adds extra bite to CS2.


Yes. 

That's one of the things CSSS adds to CS2, it also adds more definition/thickens to the timbre of CS2, making it sound richer, It's like having a new version of CS2.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Aug 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Here is *CS2* Layered with *CSSS* both playing legato.
> 
> Just a bit of EQ, Limiting, and Reverb.
> 
> View attachment CS2 + CSSS Legato Test.mp3


This sounds great. Might you be able to share your Eq, Limiting and Reverb settings. Thanks so much


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 16, 2021)

CS2 is the reason I never joined the CSS lovefest - CS2 always sounded better.


----------

